# driver for hawking hwug1 wireless



## slavka (Jun 12, 2005)

i bought a hawking hwug1 wireless card in hopes of getting it working with my DTV series 2 Hughes dvr40

ran the setssidwep2.tcl script.. provided my ssid + wep key.. seems to have took it.

i rebooted DVR and I get no power light on the wireless nic.. 

i've done some quick research and it seems as it needs an rt73 driver for the nic..

anybody have any idea where I can get one? that info would be greatly appreciated.

lastly.. is there a list of "G" nics that work with my tivo ?

thanks much


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

If you're running Tivo software 6.2 or 6.2a - the list of compatible 802.11g USB adapters is very short - THERE ARE NONE!

I believe Tivo software 6.3.x does support the Tivo brand 802.11g wireless adapter - that's it.


----------



## slavka (Jun 12, 2005)

ouch 

thanks for the info .. i am running 6.2-01-2-351 ...


----------

